# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  صور حزينه

## علوكه

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_اليوم جايب لكم صور حزينه_ 
_اخليكم مع الصور_

----------


## أموله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

صور جدًا مؤثره يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

دمتم بخير

----------


## مضراوي

*خسآآره !؟*
*مافي صور :(*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

خساره ماتطلع الصور :( 

يسلموووووووو عالمجهود اخوي 
موفق لكل خير

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك اخوي على الصوره 
يسلمووووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بدون صور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يسلموا
ما حب الحزن لكن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صور مُعبرة ،،،

تنفع للتصاميم ،،

يعطيك العافية خيتي ع الطرح المميز ،،


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## سر النجاة

جابت ليي كآبه 
يسلموو عالصور

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

يسلمووو على الصور الحزينه.

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلمو على الصورة ويعطيك الف عافية لكن خسارة الصورة ما طلعت عندي مش هون تحياتي عذووبة

----------


## علوكه

_الصور موجوده_ 
_ومشكورين على المرور_ 
_منورين_

----------


## hope

*صور روعـهـ ~* 

*يعطيك العآفيهـ أخوي علوكه ـ ـ ،، عالصور* 

*لاعدمنآ جديدكـ* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

تسلم خيي ع آلصور النآيس ،


ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآآفيه ،

مآانحرم جديدك ،

سي يو

----------


## Hussain.T

صور رائعة فعلا

وتنفع للتصاميم

شكرا لك ع الجهود

تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو على الصور
ربي يعطيك العافية
موفقة

----------


## النظره البريئه

يعطيك العافيه
اخذيت لي كم صوره السموحه
موفقين

----------


## علوكه

_يسلمووووووو_
_جميعا_ 
_على المرور العطر_ 
_وشكرا_

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو عللطرح مره روعه


::

موفقينـ*

----------


## علوكه

_الله يسلمش خيتي_ 
_دمتي بخير_

----------


## كبرياء

*سلمت الأنآمل من كل شر ..}*
*سي يوو*

----------


## ABU A7MED

صورة روعة جدا 

مرة نايس 

يسلمو كثير على الصور 

تحيتى

----------


## علوكه

_يسلمووووووووو_
_على المرور الجميل_ 
_وشكرا لكم_

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*حركات 
تسلم عليها*

----------

